# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Small problem, cabinet too big to go around the corner

## Moondog55

You all should know I can't resist a bargain.
I was in the local recycling centre and there is a huge old computer cupboard there, heavy steel construction, removal shelves and ALL the clips and dividers.
marked at $120- i asked if that was the best they would do and the bloke in charge says
 " it's been sitting there for a month, buy it this week and yu can have it for $20-"
So I bought it with-out asking permission, it is simply perfect for all the stereo and home theatre electronics to go into, all it needs is an exhaust fan mounted in the top. I was going to put it in the spare room where all the books are and that should become the sewing room.
It wont fit through the doorway.
it is now sitting in the middle of the loungeroom looking at me angrily and saying bad things about me not knowing how to use a tape measure
LOL I guess I now have to re-arrange the lounge-room again and in a reasonable hurry.
It is only 450 deep and 600 wide, and* ONLY* 2455 tall, feet extra of course    
I put one of the spare (old) CD players in to show the scale, I only have a couple of rack-mount bits of stereo gear but almost of the electronics will fit inside with a little room to spare for the surge protection and filtering boards Etc

----------


## chrisp

> I was going to put it in the spare room where all the books are and that should become the sewing room.
> It wont fit through the doorway.

  Can you get it through the window instead?

----------


## watson

> Can you get it through the window instead?

   :What he said:  
And why didn't you take Cecile with you during the purchase???    :Hahaha:

----------


## Moondog55

> And why didn't you take Cecile with you during the purchase???

  Well she would have vetoed ( quite rightly I 'spose ) the purchase, and while it may fit through the current window it will not fit back through the replacement which may go in before the lounge room is re-done.
better to leave t out i thik=nk

----------


## Bedford

At 600 x 450, why won't it fit through the doorway horizontally ?

----------


## Cecile

> And why didn't you take Cecile with you during the purchase???

  I was (very conveniently) at work!  Last time I checked, murder was illegal, wasn't it?  :Doh:

----------


## Moondog55

> At 600 x 450, why won't it fit through the doorway horizontally ?

  Very short hallway and very tight corner in two directions, if it was only 1885 tall it would fit

----------


## r3nov8or

It looks like it's rivetted or pop welded, but by any chance could you dismantle it?

----------


## Moondog55

No, not a chance those welds are strong. 
I'll just redo the sound wall sooner rahther than later, I need to move a couple of subwoofers anyway.
CC just admitted it was a good buy but she would have preferred it not to have been bought

----------


## chrisp

As it only cost you $20, why not put it in the other room (through the window) and just chop it up to get it out when you're finished with it?

----------


## Moondog55

> As it only cost you $20, why not put it in the other room (through the window) and just chop it up to get it out when you're finished with it?

  The whole point is " I want to keep it" this is going to be the control centre for my stereo, I need this much room for the tri-amped system and the splitter and the CD players etc, its purchase price is not its real value. 
Really I think it is worth a few hundred

----------


## Teabag

Can you cut the top part off, leaving only the base with the door. Will this take it down to the 1885 required?

----------


## r3nov8or

The shelf you are using there looks like it's fixed. You could cut it down and make that the top panel. (yeah, if you really want the door, you would need to move the hinge and cut down the door too) 
I couldn't imagine owning enough audio kit to fill that thing!

----------


## Gaza

isnt the door like 2mt opening?
why not just use a moving trolley keep it up right then dip it down to get under door, 
we put 2,7high doors in lifts that have 2.1 opening on multi storey jobs

----------


## Moondog55

This thread seems to have taken a different turn to my original intention. 
Simply put I need to keep this wonderful cabinet intact until we finish the extension.
I mistakenly thought it would fit around the corner, I just wanted to warn folk that a cabinet of this size won't go around a double bend with only 800 mm between doorways and a corridor only 880mm wide.
r3onov8or 
It really needs twin doors and it is perhaps just a little on the small side to fit the turntables but they really need/should to be wall mounted anyway and I would be using the mono-blocks close to the speakers anyway

----------


## Cecile

> The shelf you are using there looks like it's fixed. You could cut it down and make that the top panel. (yeah, if you really want the door, you would need to move the hinge and cut down the door too) 
> I couldn't imagine owning enough audio kit to fill that thing!

  come visit one day, and he'll show you his audio wall.  takes up one whole end of our living room!  and that's not including the two amplifiers attached to our computers, or the system in the bedroom...or the spare speakers 
shall i go on?   :Yikes2:

----------


## Black Cat

I'd be going out - who needs that much music? My entire CD collection would take up one half of one shelf!!!

----------


## Moondog55

CDs don't take up much room at all, it's the vinyl taking up a whole wall.
We like music and we like our bass "Real" Bass is expensive in terms of power requirements and real estate, can't break Hoffmans Iron Rule 
New picture showing how much room is needed for a Turntable

----------


## Gaza

Take roof off smash hole in ceiling lower in with crane  :Tongue:

----------


## Moondog55

I know of a bloke in Adelaide who actually did that for a sub-woofer installation, all 7 tonne of it

----------


## Black Cat

Lucky Cecile's in charge then ... lol My vinyls take up about 6 inches of shelf space ...

----------

